# is the underground pipe layout correct?



## stoneweed1 (Feb 1, 2008)

This is my first attempt ever at installing underground pipes for a full bath in the basement and i'd like to know if:

1) Is the shower (far right 2" pipe) properly vented? Am i correct to assume that the shower is properly vented because the sink drain is between the toilet and the shower? 

2) If the shower trap looks good? Or did i create an s-trap?

3) When I pour the 4" of concrete in the shower area to close it, whats the best way to do it? the concern is that the majority of the trap would be concreted and enveloped in that area. is this method okay or is there an alternative way?

4) Must one reinstall a vapor barrier below the concrete once finished? i didn't install a vapor barrier in this case.

5) Overall does it look fine? I already concreted everything up except for the shower trap area.

So from left to right it is sink, toilet, and shower. the sink will drain into the main stack. the main stack then goes down under the concrete and sweeps to the right and connects to the 3" toilet drain approx 1 foot to the right of where toilet flange would be. This would vent the toilet and the shower. The toilet drain then continues to the right and then the shower p trap appears and drains into the 3" drain that originates from the toilet drain. The distance from the shower drain to what I presume is the vent is approx 4 feet. The graph paper diagram shows it better. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## PARA1 (Jul 18, 2007)

WHEN ARE YOU GOING TO START THIS JOB?, OR SHOULD I ASK WHEN ARE YOU GOING TO REDO THIS JOB.:w00t:


----------



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

Never ceases to amaze me.First post and people want to take and not give.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

I don't see any proper vents.


----------



## stoneweed1 (Feb 1, 2008)

would appreciate the advice since its done incorrectly


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

better pick up the book over at HD.


----------



## stoneweed1 (Feb 1, 2008)

*vent*

to the right of the toilet 3" drain is a vent that runs to the left and up the wall?

and the shower uses the same vent?


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

stoneweed1 said:


> to the right of the toilet 3" drain is a vent that runs to the left and up the wall?
> 
> and the shower uses the same vent?


You have a wet vented toilet and an unvented shower with an illegal s-trap.

Call a plumber.


----------



## stoneweed1 (Feb 1, 2008)

*undergroung redo*

so is this what the redo should look like?

toilet has Vent2 about 12 inches downstream

shower has Vent3 about 12 inches downstream from where the p trap ties into the 3" drain.

thanks


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

No.


Seriously, call a plumber.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Call a plumber, your all screwed up.


----------



## PARA1 (Jul 18, 2007)

*My Bad*



threaderman said:


> Never ceases to amaze me.First post and people want to take and not give.


That's probably up to code in OKLAHOMA:w00t:


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

Ever see a homeowner do a "wire for fire"? This is what we see,get a plumber.
No Dis. meant,fact.


----------



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

PARA1 said:


> That's probably up to code in OKLAHOMA:w00t:


 
The state and every city I work in are all using 2006 IPC ,IRC,IFGC .It's fairly strict ,but good.I really appreciate the new venting codes.Don't you use the international codes?Do you have public sewer and water systems in Fort Worth?:laughing:


----------



## stoneweed1 (Feb 1, 2008)

*vent and trap*

how would you vent then?


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

threaderman said:


> The state and every city I work in are all using 2006 IPC ,IRC,IFGC .It's fairly strict ,but good.I really appreciate the new venting codes.Don't you use the international codes?Do you have public sewer and water systems in Fort Worth?:laughing:


They have a code for the size of the crescent cutout on the outhouse door.


----------



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

You guys are ornery tonight,better go git you some!


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

stoneweed1 said:


> how would you vent then?


I'd do it right, but I also went to school for three years and apprenticed for five to learn how to do it.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

stoneweed1 said:


> how would you vent then?


Look it up in the code.


----------



## Putty Truck (Oct 6, 2007)

Dang, stonerweed, you are thick.

Imagine this: you in all your finery walk into a bar full of construction workers and start asking questions, right? Everyone tells you to get lost, but you continue on asking questions.

What would the scenario be when the man who refers to hisself as "da plumba" turns away from his glass to address you and your freakin' questions?

What?


----------



## wrenchman (Jan 5, 2008)

threaderman said:


> You guys are ornery tonight,better go git you some!


I saw this JO's pics and had nothing good to say about them, so I went and had some. Now I came back and took a look with a better attitude and they still look so f-ed up that I THINK THEY SHOULD JUST BURN THE HOUSE DOWN AND REBUILD THE PLACE.

CALL A REAL PLUMBER.


----------



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

I was referring to the Oklahoma plumbing comments,it's alright.


----------



## stoneweed1 (Feb 1, 2008)

thought this was a forum to get advice and learn from the experienced. sure the advice was to get a plumber, but didn't learn how it should have been done. whatever, doesn't matter. thought this forum would be of some help. unfortunately its full of rude and disrespectful people. forum is useless.


----------



## wrenchman (Jan 5, 2008)

Stone, would try do it yourself brain surgery and then ask a surgeon what you did wrong, or would you read up on it a little and try to get some code info before you jump in?


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

stoneweed1 said:


> thought this was a forum to get advice and learn from the experienced. sure the advice was to get a plumber, but didn't learn how it should have been done. whatever, doesn't matter. thought this forum would be of some help. unfortunately its full of rude and disrespectful people. forum is useless.


I told you how to learn how.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

This guy's on another site today, looking for somebody to tell him that he did a good job:

http://www.nachi.org/forum/showthread.php?p=307929#post307929


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractor's to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

